# RC1 - Redcastle Resources



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Company Update

*
GRP Corporation advise that it has made significant progress on the due diligence of European Energy Limited (EEL), per the announcement to market on May 25, 2012.


The Company is also pleased to announce that it has successfully raised $420,000 through a convertible loan agreement, and hopes to complete a further funding of $1,000,000 via convertible loans in the next 60 days.

The directors are continuing their evaluation of an additional project as announced on 16th March 2012. The projects under evaluation provide a compelling investment case in the opinion of the directors and the Company hopes to enter into a binding acquisition agreement shortly on at least one of these projects.

The Company will advise the market of the outcome of the funding, due diligence and negotiations of the additional projects in the near future.


The Company would like to advise shareholders that:
● After completion of Due Diligence and satisfaction of the terms of the Term Sheet, the Company will seek shareholder approval for the purposes of Listing Rule 11.1.2 for the proposed acquisition of EEL and;
● The Company will be required to re-comply with the requirements of Chapters 1 and 2 of the listing rules prior to the re-instatement to trading of the Company’s securities.
● Any securities issued by the Company prior to implementation of the Proposed Acquisition may be subject to escrow restrictions in accordance with the listing rules.


----------



## System (29 January 2016)

On January 28th, 2016, GRP Corporation Limited (GRP) changed its name and ASX code to Transcendence Technologies Limited (TTL).


----------



## Telamelo (22 September 2016)

*Re: TTL - Transcendence Technologies (has $3.48M cash with very lowish EV)*

Anyone familiar with or watching TTL as came across excerpt below from a month ago (has $3.48M Cash as at 30/06/16) 
--------------------
FPO: 155M
T20: 74%
MC: $4.65M @ 3c
Cash: $3.48M
EV: ~$1.25M @ 3c

24/08/16 Transcendence Technologies (TTL) is pleased to announce good progress is being made in the delivery of the E-Collate software product which aims to streamline administration of the growing Self Managed Superannuation Funds (SMSF) market. Testing of prototype software is close to completion following extensive scoping and design on a technical and industry level to ensure the highest quality product is delivered to market.

Following prototype testing, final development of the E-Collate software will be undertaken. TTL management has conducted an international selection process of leading software development houses throughout Australia and Asia to participate in the final development of E-Collate.

The Company has been pleased by the significant interest in the project, and will conclude the selection process shortly. In parallel with the development process, the Company is developing its sales strategy targeting both the B2C and B2B markets. TTL plans to include industry participants during the testing phase of the product to continually build its relationships with potential customers.

Please DYOR as always .... Cheers tela

P.S. TTLO oppies been moving up nicely too (expiry 10/08/2019 with 5c strike price!)


----------



## System (17 December 2021)

On December 16th, 2021, Transcendence Technologies Limited (TTL) changed its name and ASX code to Redcastle Resources Limited (RC1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2021)

A 1 for 2.858 Share Consolidation approved by TTL shareholders at the General Meeting held on 12 October 2021 has been completed. The updated capital structure of the Company is as follows: Ordinary Fully Paid Shares: 60,784,155; Unlisted Options (exercisable at $0.091; expiry 04/12/2022: 6,298,113.

The PDS : offer of 225,000,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.02 per Share to raise a minimum of $4,500,000

The Redcastle Project is a gold focused holding consisting of: 
 (a) one pending Mining Lease(which is expected to be granted in the next 3-6 months, following completion of the negotiations with the relevant native title group);  
(b) one granted Mining Lease; and 
 (c) nine  granted Prospecting Licences 

_The Project covers a prospective area of 1088ha, surrounding the locality of the historical Redcastle Mining Centre within the Mt Morgans District of the Mt Margaret Mineral Field of WA, approximately 60km east of Leonora and 60km west of Laverton in the North-eastern Goldfields.  

Gold was originally discovered at the Redcastle mining centre in 1895. The Company has identified immediate target areas based on its review of historical exploration results including a drilling program by a previous owner.   The Redcastle area is located in the central portion of the Archaean Norseman to Wiluna greenstone belt, which hosts numerous world class gold, nickel, lithium, rare earth and copper-zinc deposits.  _


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2022)

Saw this chart today and I thought, hmm, interesting.

Redcastle will soon start drilling on it's gold prospect in WA. Gold has been found on the site way back in 1897. They've got enough capital for this round of drilling and some extra augur work.

Pure spec opportunity. Check back in a month or three as lab results will take another month.







This might get me entry into the barcode traders club.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 April 2022)

peter2 said:


> This might get me entry into the barcode traders club.



Sorry, prospective barcode entrants are 1 cent or below....

Not sure this even passes the FA pub test... 
Like, what HAS it been doing the last 2 years (suspended from trading? jail?😅) apart from a minor consolidation?


----------

